# Has Sakura actually used the Yin Seal yet?



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

At first I thought the yin seal gave her her new strength, but two things came to mind
1.  The seal is closed.  When Tsunade releases the seal, it creates markings over her face.  This is still just a diamond like Tsunade normally has, which suggests it's not even being used yet.
2.  So why is she so strong?  Because every fight up till now she's been having half of her chakra stored up.


----------



## Amrun (May 29, 2013)

Yes, exactly.  She hasn't used it yet.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> At first I thought the yin seal gave her her new strength, but two things came to mind
> 1.  The seal is closed.  When Tsunade releases the seal, it creates markings over her face.  This is still just a diamond like Tsunade normally has, which suggests it's not even being used yet.
> 2.  So why is she so strong?  Because every fight up till now she's been having half of her chakra stored up.



THIS. THIS SO MUCH.

This is exactly what I wondered. 

I'm pretty sure this isn't a standalone Sakura chapter. The seal showing is just the beginning... I wasn't expecting any growth from Sakura from Kishi, but it seems like he'll finally deliver.

That being said, once a few chapters are done and over I'm pretty sure Sakura will be in the BG again lolll.


----------



## SaiST (May 29, 2013)

They're making it seem as though simply having the seal present grants her even greater strength.

Which would explain the difference between Sakura's hard-hitting technique(s), and the assumed _"naturality"_ of Tsunade's strength.


----------



## harurisu (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> At first I thought the yin seal gave her her new strength, but two things came to mind
> 1.  The seal is closed.  When Tsunade releases the seal, it creates markings over her face.  This is still just a diamond like Tsunade normally has, which suggests it's not even being used yet.
> 2.  So why is she so strong?  Because every fight up till now she's been having half of her chakra stored up.



No.
The markings on Tsunade's face are her "Genesis rebirth Jutsus", a jutsu that can only be used after opening the seal, but the two are two completely different things.

​


----------



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

harurisu said:


> No.
> The markings on Tsunade's face are her "Genesis rebirth Jutsus", a jutsu that can only be used after opening the seal, but the two are two completely different things.
> ​


And yet for both, the diamond itself disappears, forming the rest of the markings.  We haven't seen any Yin Seal Release that keeps the diamond as is


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> At first I thought the yin seal gave her her new strength, but two things came to mind
> 1.  The seal is closed.  When Tsunade releases the seal, it creates markings over her face.  This is still just a diamond like Tsunade normally has, which suggests it's not even being used yet.
> 2.  So why is she so strong?  Because every fight up till now she's been having half of her chakra stored up.



The seal did grant her extra strength. One need only look at her regular punch and compare it to the punch when she activated her seal. 





There's a huge difference there.


----------



## harurisu (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> And yet for both, the diamond itself disappears, forming the rest of the markings.  We haven't seen any Yin Seal Release that keeps the diamond as is



The diamond was still there when Tsunade used her byakugo.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 29, 2013)

She will use it to save Sasuke once he gets his chest blown to pieces again.


----------



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The diamond was still there when Tsunade used her byakugo.


Look at it again, it's white where it was black, you're looking at the negative space formed by the 4 black lines, but the diamond itself is gone.


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The seal did grant her extra strength. One need only look at her regular punch and compare it to the punch when she activated her seal.
> 
> There's a huge difference there.


Reread #2.


----------



## Datakim (May 29, 2013)

When Pain was attacking the village, Tsunade was drawing chakra from her seal in order to heal the villagers by transferring that chakra to Katsuyu. During that time, the Yin Seal on her forehead remained just a diamond.

With Oro, there's a grip gesture but on the concentrated raiton chakra itself

Presumably its possible to draw chakra from it even in that "closed" state, and the additional markins appear only when you actually use one of those regeneration techniques.


----------



## harurisu (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> Look at it again, it's white where it was black, you're looking at the negative space formed by the 4 black lines, but the diamond itself is gone.
> 
> Reread #2.



Ok, my bad.
But then if Sakura hasn't used her seal yet, that entire panel where we saw her using her strongest punch so far (right after the diamond was formed) wouldn't make sense...


----------



## Raiken (May 29, 2013)

Just having the Seal created powers you up. How do you think Tsunade keeps herself young if it doesn't do anything in that state.
Here:

Shows that you do use the Yin Seals Power when the Seal is like that.
After Pain destroyed the Village it had ran out of Chakra and disappeared.
Souzou Saisei is just a specialised technique that you can use with the Yin Seal.
Just like Strength of a Hundred.

Seems like
Byakugou Tsunade > Yin Seal Sakura > Yin Seal Tsunade >> Base Sakura.

Thing is, can Sakura use Souzou Saisei or Byakugou? I hope not, too ass pullish then.


----------



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

Datakim said:


> When Pain was attacking the village, Tsunade was drawing chakra from her seal in order to heal the villagers by transferring that chakra to Katsuyu. During that time, the Yin Seal on her forehead remained just a diamond.
> 
> With Oro, there's a grip gesture but on the concentrated raiton chakra itself
> 
> Presumably its possible to draw chakra from it even in that "closed" state, and the additional markins appear only when you actually use one of those regeneration techniques.



Was it confirmed she was using her seal for that?  

As far as I can tell, the only time she used her Yin Seal was to save everyone from CST.  Which caused it to disappear.
With Oro, there's a grip gesture but on the concentrated raiton chakra itself


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 29, 2013)

I wondered the same, PDQ.

Is it possible that Sakura was holding back a lot of her power in order to save up for her seal? That would explain why once she no longer has to save chakra up, her strikes became a lot more powerful.​​


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

I agree with OP and the post above. Sakura hasn't even used the seal. And much like Tsunade, she can reform it after this is over if she has chakra left. The three year thing is there as illustrative of the amount of chakra she has right at the moment, not as a limit whatsoever.


----------



## Deadking (May 29, 2013)

Hopefully she gets something more than this


----------



## CrazyAries (May 29, 2013)

I think that you answered your question with point #2.  I agree with two posts above, as well.  It seems that Sakura had limited power since she was storing her chakra for three years.  Now she can focus more energy into her attacks.

So no, it appears that she is not using the seal but that her focus on creating it limited her.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 29, 2013)

SaiST said:


> They're making it seem as though simply having the seal present grants her even greater strength.
> 
> Which would explain the difference between Sakura's hard-hitting technique(s), and the assumed _"naturality"_ of Tsunade's strength.



No they are not to diffrent things they are the  more advanced verison of the others like
this

Rasegan >Wind release Rasengan> Rasenshurkin

you can not get to rasenshurkin without first learning the rasengan


----------



## tari101190 (May 29, 2013)

No, the seal appearing means she is drawing on the raw chakra stored in the seal.

Tsunade's is always showing because she always uses it to maintain her appearance, rather than use her own chakra. Which is why she turned old after she used up the chakra in the Pain invasion and after fighting Orichimaru.

The markings only show up when she uses Byakugou or Souzou Saisei.

The seal appearing means she is drawing on her stored chakra.

Sakura more or less ran out of her natural reserves of chakra, which only enable her use super strength to a certain degree. But with three years worth of stored chakra at her disposal, she can use even greater strength.

If Sakura uses Byakugou or Souzou Saisei, then the markings will appear. But those techniques have nothing to do with strength or how much more chakra she can tap into anyway. Her strength will not increase any further regardless.

She hasn't been limiting herself to half her chakra. She only needs to store a little bit at a time over three years to build it up. She isn't suddenly focused on not maintaining the seal. It doesn't work like that. Re-look at how Tsunade uses it and what was stated about it.

You just made up the idea that she was focusing her attention on the seal. She would have clearly stated that if that was the case.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

There are two possible explanations.
Either the seal does make Sakura stronger or- and this is in my opinion far more believable- because the seal is finally complete Sakura no longer has to spend a significant part of her chakra building it and can now use her full power to attack. The latter would mean that until now in part two we've seen Sakura only at a fraction of her true strength because she was following Tsunade's orders not to stand directly on the front lines until she had completed Byakugou.


----------



## Kiss (May 29, 2013)

Not yet imo.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The diamond was still there when Tsunade used her byakugo.



actually it disappear the diamond shape is her skin color.


----------



## Del Ruiz (May 29, 2013)

As others have said, just the appearance of the seal means she's getting a huge raw power increase

That being said, Tsunade has at least 2 techniques where the seal advances into markings on the face with other regenerative benefits. It wouldn't surprise me if Sakura either breaks out Genesis Rebirth or Byakugo.

Or shows off a technique totally unique to herself.

The seal is just the starting point, and the 3 years of stored chakra is just there to explain how she's going to have such a massive reserve for the rest of this battle. She could store for a day and remake the seal, but it'd run out much faster.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (May 29, 2013)

I'm gonna say no,I believe Sakura is no longer Synchronize off some of her charka to Seal which is why she is able to hit much harder


----------



## .access timeco. (May 29, 2013)

I believe what we are seeing now is Sakura's normal strength.

We didn't saw it before because she was always fighting with a handicap because she was fighting while storing a part of her chakra to the seal.

Now that she stored all the chakra she needed to form the seal, she can fight 100%.

She is not using the power stored in the seal yet, she is just not holding back anymore by storing part of her chakra.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 29, 2013)

I doubt she has used it, Sakura had been storing part of her chakra since the beginng of Part 2. This basically means she had been handicapping herself all along, quite a big handicap too considering her small chakra supply(compared to Naruto & Sasuke).


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 29, 2013)

*Kishi has done this before:*


			
				Naruto.Wiki said:
			
		

> The name
> Why do we use the sanskrit name here, and not the Japanese, as we do here? Seelentau 愛議 12:22, March 9, 2012 (UTC)
> 
> I agree with this.--Kind-Hearted-One (talk) 14:58, March 9, 2012 (UTC)
> ...


----------



## KARASUTENGU (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> At first I thought the yin seal gave her her new strength, but two things came to mind
> 1.  The seal is closed.  When Tsunade releases the seal, it creates markings over her face.  This is still just a diamond like Tsunade normally has, which suggests it's not even being used yet.
> 2.  So why is she so strong?  Because every fight up till now she's been having half of her chakra stored up.



What I think happened is, she's saved enough chakra to be _able_ to use Byakugou so now she can follow the 4th rule of Medical Ninja (fight in the frontlines) and go all out _before_ using Byakugou / Sage Mode / whatever Kishimoto gives her.




.access timeco. said:


> I believe what we are seeing now is Sakura's normal strength.
> 
> We didn't saw it before because she was always fighting with a handicap because she was fighting while storing a part of her chakra to the seal.
> 
> ...





WraithX959 said:


> I doubt she has used it, Sakura had been storing part of her chakra since the beginng of Part 2. This basically means she had been handicapping herself all along, quite a big handicap too considering her small chakra supply(compared to Naruto & Sasuke).



And this and this. (=


----------



## Turrin (May 29, 2013)

The Yin Sea doesn't give Tsunade Markings, it's Gensis of Rebirth and Byakugu that do that. All the Yin seal is, is a storage of chakra. Typically Tsunade uses that Chakra for Genesis of Rebirth, however Sakura is just drawing on it for strength as of right now.


----------



## SaiST (May 29, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Typically Tsunade uses that Chakra for Genesis of Rebirth


And, passively, to retain her youthful appearance.


----------



## Yakkai (May 29, 2013)

I think everyone in this thread put more thought into this than Kishi did.


----------



## Yoburi (May 29, 2013)

Sakura is holding back her real power... this is Sakura were are talking about.

So not only Sakura defeated Sasori but she also didnt botter to use her real power? Besides it was never mention that she was making a seal but considering that saving Sasuke have a time limit of 3 years long time ago saving her chakra and fighting with less power against Orochimaru/Akatsuki is a very dumb thing to do.

If she was really applying almost all her chakra to the point of being almost empty for the seal how could she possible help Naruto until this chapter. (just healing him would be almost impossible)

I could buy if she gave 1% of chakra to her seal but not the 50% or more this chapter show us thats why i saying this is backward.


----------



## Taco (May 29, 2013)

This is base sakura


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 29, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Sakura is holding back her real power... this is Sakura were are talking about.
> 
> So not only Sakura defeated Sasori but she also didnt botter to use her real power? Besides it was never mention that she was making a seal but considering that saving Sasuke have a time limit of 3 years long time ago saving her chakra and fighting with less power against Orochimaru/Akatsuki is a very dumb thing to do.
> 
> ...



But actually constantly molding all of that chakra would be excellent training.

Consider that Naruto endured the exact same thing.

According to Kakashi and Ebisu when Naruto started the water walking training for Naruto's entire life a significant portion of his chakra was directly devoted to powering the seal and suppressing the Kyubi. But in using his chakra that way his chakra was also strengthened itself. It's the exact same logic as wearing weighted clothing just applied to chakra instead of muscles. It's chakra resistance training.

So she's constantly molding chakra to store in the Infuin, when fighting she's releasing chakra at perfect intervals and bursts for her super strength, and then any additional ninjutsu and techniques. That may be most of the difficulty, just always remembering to store chakra...but at one point it becomes habit, and one stops noticing that they're doing it. And it may not be as high as fifty percent, but as a training method storing 49% chakra constantly may be the best way, but for practical missions, she may dial it back to say 25%.

But it's hardly out of the blue. I mean if I were going to have a character train with Tsunade, I would do so with the goal of that character getting Infuin and Sozo Saisei. That's just logical. That's like sending someone to train under Ryu and them not learning Hadou-ken.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 29, 2013)

It can be interpreted either way, but I tend to agree with the OP on this one.


----------



## MangaR (May 29, 2013)

Sakura stores chakra* -> Chakra reserves are enough to use regeneration and whatever -> Sakura seals this chakra, the seal appears on a forehead.
If Sakura will need it she can release it. She's still young so making such seal first time maybe time consuming. Tsunade restores it much faster but she is 50 years more expirianced as well.

* When ninja stores chakra its the same process as chakra creation, you can't see any seals. IT stores somewhere inside their body/mind/whatever.

Why didn't she use her chakra reserves vs Sasori ? Now thats a good question. Kishi surey wanted to reunite team 7 at some point and with all kids recieving powerups the same as their masters(even though upgraded) is 2+2 kind of thing. Kishi simply failed her reasonings to not use vs puppet master or he'll tell later. On the other hand maybe she was afraid it wouldn't work, it was her 1st fight against S class criminal. So she might thought that being coucious is better alternative since she wouldn't be able to use regenration anyway. Also she did have great help and antidote, so if you remember the fight she was quite comfortable there.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> There are two possible explanations.
> Either the seal does make Sakura stronger or- and this is in my opinion far more believable- because the seal is finally complete Sakura no longer has to spend a significant part of her chakra building it and can now use her full power to attack. *The latter would mean that until now in part two we've seen Sakura only at a fraction of her true strength because she was following Tsunade's orders not to stand directly on the front lines until she had completed Byakugou.*



I'm going with this given the fact that seal hasn't been released. Which is quite impressive when you look back at her holding back against Sasori in retrospect. So she does get points for it.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 29, 2013)

If she has been holding back this entire time then what a fucking cunt. 

Had she stopped her chakra gathering for a fucking minute and devoted all her chakra to the punch she used to destroy Sasori's first puppet the fight would have ended right then and there. Way to be a team player Sakura, why hasn't the Juubi vaporized you yet ?

Also lol Kishi and planning ahead.


----------



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Besides it was never mention that she was making a seal


It never made sense to mention it until it was ready.  A watched pot never boils.  Constantly mentioning something that won't be done for years or months is a terrible idea.  It's probably so automatic for Sakura after 2.5 years that she doesn't even have to think about it, she can probably do it in her sleep.


> but considering that saving Sasuke have a time limit of 3 years long time ago saving her chakra and fighting with less power against Orochimaru/Akatsuki is a very dumb thing to do.


Not really when you consider it makes sense in the long term.  Even if they had a 3 year limit, the fact is that the seal is going to make worlds of difference in power, not saving for it would be a waste, so it's a worthwhile longterm investment if she fails, that she has a backup.

Plus 3 years is right on the limit, she probably planned it to complete just before Orochimaru could try to take over Sasuke so she could spend that time gathering recon to find him.  Even Naruto planned to be gone for 3 years..


> If she was really applying almost all her chakra to the point of being almost empty for the seal how could she possible help Naruto until this chapter. (just healing him would be almost impossible)
> I could buy if she gave 1% of chakra to her seal but not the 50% or more


You do realize 50% is not "almost empty", right?  It's literally half.  She'd be dedicating no more to storage than she would be to healing and fighting.  It'd take no more chakra than making 1 Kage Bunshin.  


MangaR said:


> Why didn't she use her chakra reserves vs Sasori ? Now thats a good question.


She probably she can't use the chakra until it forms the seal.  Even her storing her chakra is probably done subconsciously at this point so she doesn't even think about it.  Not that more power would've made a difference vs Sasori.  If you look back, her difficulty in that fight was dodging his poison, when it came to strength, hers was sufficient to do anything she needed, from destroying puppets to knocking back iron blocks.  He wasn't the type of opponent where strength really mattered.  Even his puppets were basically in the air so even smashing the ground harder wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Yuna (May 29, 2013)

The reason why the seal creates another seal when Tsunade uses it is because she usually uses it for two techniques:
* Souzou Saisei
* Byakugo

Both techniques create their unique seals, born out of the yin seal. It's not that if you use any of the Chakra stored in the yin seal, it'll open up, it's that Tsunde usually only uses it when performing techniques that form seals across her body.

Remember the Pain Invasion? Tsunade used up all of her Chakra, including her seal, to heal the entirety of the village. The seal didn't change during that time (that panel is from, like, 20 seconds, after she finished healing everyone.

Further proof: Souzou Saisei and Byakugou has her yin seal branch out into two completely different seals. If the seal automatically changes whenever she uses it, shouldn't it change into the same pattern each time? No, it's just  that those  two specific techniques are seal-based.


----------



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

Yuna said:


> Remember the Pain Invasion? Tsunade used up all of her Chakra, including her seal, to heal the entirety of the village. The seal didn't change during that time (that panel is from, like, 20 seconds, after she finished healing everyone.


"didn't change"?  It disappeared completely.  We've also seen when the seal runs out of chakra, it disappears instantly.
including her seal


> Further proof: Souzou Saisei and Byakugou has her yin seal branch out into two completely different seals. If the seal automatically changes whenever she uses it, shouldn't it change into the same pattern each time? No, it's just  that those  two specific techniques are seal-based.


In both cases, the seal itself disappears(reverts to skin color), replaced by the other markings.  Even if it doesn't create markings, it should at least disappear like every other jutsu that uses it.


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

I think it's pretty clear that the diamond seal gives Tsunade her super strength. It's a combination of precise chakra control with a huge chakra supply.

Think of the diamond seal as a barrel to launch Sakura's bullet. 

Now Sakura has more destructive damage because she doesn't have to siphon chakra from the seal into her cells to keep her young.


----------



## riyuhou (May 29, 2013)

Nope she did not use it yet. But I hope when she do, she will use something different from Tsunade's 2 jutsu using the chakra stored in the seal.

I mean I will be disappointed in Tsunade's teaching if she made Sakura a clone of herself : 
 - Jiraya did not make Naruto a clone of himself but focus on Naruto's own strength (Kyubi - chakra pool)
 - Orochimaru did not make Sasuke a clone of himself, but focus on Sasuke's own strength (Sharingan - Chakra manipulation)
 - And Tsunade would have made Sakura a clone ? Kakashi quickly noticed Sakura's strong point was genjutsu.
If she is a good teacher, Tsunade noticed it too.

 I want to see a top tiers genjutsu user who is not a  doujutsu wielder . Sakura is our last hope.


----------



## Yuna (May 29, 2013)

*Ignore this*


----------



## PDQ (May 29, 2013)

riyuhou said:


> I mean I will be disappointed in Tsunade's teaching if she made Sakura a clone of herself :
> - Jiraya did not make Naruto a clone of himself but focus on Naruto's own strength (Kyubi - chakra pool)
> - Orochimaru did not make Sasuke a clone of himself, but focus on Sasuke's own strength (Sharingan - Chakra manipulation)
> - And Tsunade would have made Sakura a clone ? Kakashi quickly noticed Sakura's strong point was genjutsu.
> ...



True, I agree.  However, Naruto and Sasuke were already pretty potent at the end of Part 1, so it makes sense they could build on what they already had.  Sakura was basically a nobody, a blank slate, so there was nothing else to build on, making her more likely to be a clone.  While she has genjutsu potential, it wasn't developed enough for Tsunade to know about it off the bat.  Hopefully she realized it and had Kurenai train her over the skip.


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

She's using it to up her strength, but I'm sure this is not all she'll be using it for soon.


----------



## riyuhou (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> True, I agree.  However, Naruto and Sasuke were already pretty potent at the end of Part 1, so it makes sense they could build on what they already had.  Sakura was basically a nobody, a blank slate, so there was nothing else to build on, making her more likely to be a clone.  While she has genjutsu potential, it wasn't developed enough for Tsunade to know about it off the bat.  Hopefully she realized it and had Kurenai train her over the skip.



You've got a point...


----------



## ghstwrld (May 29, 2013)

son_michael said:


> I think it's pretty clear that the diamond seal gives Tsunade her super strength. It's a combination of precise chakra control with a huge chakra supply.
> 
> Think of the diamond seal as a barrel to launch Sakura's bullet.
> 
> Now Sakura has more destructive damage because she doesn't have to siphon chakra from the seal into her cells to keep her young.



What?  

Tsunade still has her signature super strength even after she releases her seal and used the stored chakra for Creation Rebirth back around chapter 170, though.



PDQ said:


> At first I thought the yin seal gave her her new strength, but two things came to mind
> 1.  The seal is closed.  When Tsunade releases the seal, it creates markings over her face.  This is still just a diamond like Tsunade normally has, which suggests it's not even being used yet.
> 2.  So why is she so strong?  Because every fight up till now she's been having half of her chakra stored up.



If I'm not totally mistaken, I think the implication is that, like Rock Lee's resistance training by way of his leg weights, Sakura's always bogged down by the burden of dealing with accumulated chakra in her forehead that isn't restrained because of her incomplete seal. And now that she's mastered it and it's fully formed, she can move chakra through her body even more effectively than before, which is why she can explode off the ground and catch up to the chibi-Jūbi she sent flying, mid-flight, and make even bigger craters.


----------



## Yuna (May 29, 2013)

PDQ said:


> "didn't change"?  It disappeared completely.  We've also seen when the seal runs out of chakra, it disappears instantly.


That's your gripe? How quickly we forget.

In chapter 562, Tsunade used Souzou Saisei to regenerate the damage she received being teleported by Mabui. Five seconds later, the seal has reformed. Tsunade kinda explains why in chapter 563.

The only reason the seal disappeared in 563 is because it was "overlayed" by Souzou Saisei's seal. But since she didn't use up all of the Chakra stored in the seal, it reappeared once Souzou Saisei's seal had disappeared.


----------



## Puppetry (May 29, 2013)

Yuna said:


> Remember the Pain Invasion? Tsunade used up all of her Chakra, including her seal, to heal the entirety of the village. The seal didn't change during that time (that panel is from, like, 20 seconds, after she finished healing everyone.



I don't believe that's the case. There's no indication that she was previously healing the villagers with _Infūin_ _here._ Rather, the Anbu seemed to be referring to _Chō Shinra Tensei_ as "Pain's attack," meaning that she released it and then transferred it to the villagers to protect them from it. She was, after all, _right upfront_ to witness it.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 29, 2013)

If someohow Sakura uses byakugo, she might end up at least as strong as Sennin Mode Naruto and Sasuke before having Itachis eyes implanted...


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> What?
> 
> Tsunade still has her signature super strength even after she releases her seal and used the stored chakra for Creation Rebirth back around chapter 170, though.



The seal releases all the chakra in the forehead throughout the body, that's why tsunade could regenerate her cells. it stands to reason that Tsunade's entire body is like having a battle aura permeating around it. She uses all the Chakra in her body and focuses it on her punches.

However, there's no reason to say Tsunade's powerful punches were not a result of the diamond seal.


*EDIT:*made a thread about this=


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 29, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> If she has been holding back this entire time then what a fucking cunt.
> 
> Had she stopped her chakra gathering for a fucking minute and devoted all her chakra to the punch she used to destroy Sasori's first puppet the fight would have ended right then and there. Way to be a team player Sakura, why hasn't the Juubi vaporized you yet ?
> 
> Also lol Kishi and planning ahead.


That is incorrect. Even with all of her strength she wasn't aiming at his heart. Sasori would've survived. If they had known to aim for the red squishy thing in the center then they could've won with a Kunai.

As for her charging and holding back, look at it this way.

Let's say for the initial charge it takes her three years. She started training with Tsunade three years ago. Tsunade instructed her how to and to start storing the chakra two and a half years ago. If she stops storing the chakra or uses it, then she burns the entire supply and starts over.

If this were a game, and the character was storing experience points. Now they could take those experience points and allocate them to other abilities, but then wouldn't be able to use them to unlock this one specific extremely powerful ability. Now that character will have to go through a lot of battles, a lot of tough boss battles, a little underpowered....but once this ability unlocks...they're instantly top tier.

It's called sacrifice. Sakura was focusing on a long term goal and now she's getting the pay off.


son_michael said:


> The seal releases all the chakra in the forehead throughout the body, that's why tsunade could regenerate her cells. it stands to reason that Tsunade's entire body is like having a battle aura permeating around it. She uses all the Chakra in her body and focuses it on her punches.
> 
> However, there's no reason to say Tsunade's powerful punches were not a result of the diamond seal.
> 
> ...



Actually there's plenty of reason to say the super strength is not caused by the seal, namely that Sakura can use the super strength even without the seal.

You can't say that it's a causative when there is a one to one direct example that it is not in fact caused by it.

It's more likely that the amount of chakra control required for super strength is required to successfully store the chakra to create the seal, which may be why Shizune who is unable to create the Infuin for Byakugo also does not have super strength, despite being Tsunade's longest serving disciple and a Jonin at that.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 30, 2013)

no......
cooperation and second lowest in assertiveness


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 30, 2013)

Yep, she can use all of her power without restrictions now. All that chakra she had been storing up for 3 years has now been thoroughly concentrated throughout her body. It finally coming together to form that seal definitely gave her significantly more power. It's pretty obvious.

I had no idea this entire time that the seal being there was granting Tsunade so much power. Tsunade had just advanced to the point where she could use special techniques specifically designed to utilize that kind of power. And it's definitely implied that Sakura not having to use the power to stay youthful, makes her more powerful. It's either that seal made her much more powerful, or because she's no longer concentrating to send chakra to that specific point on her forehead, she can now use all her power without any restrictions.

In other words, she was maybe capable of this degree of power before the seal, but now that the seal is there, that's 3 years worth of chakra that she can now draw from at her leisure. Why have the jutsu in the first place if she isn't capable of doing anything at all with it?


----------



## PDQ (May 30, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Why have the jutsu in the first place if she isn't capable of doing anything at all with it?



She's only had it on panel for like 2 pages(hitting the first one, then smashing the ground).  Just because she may not have used it doesn't mean she can't.


----------



## EmperorZeo (May 30, 2013)

celestialskyes said:


> THIS. THIS SO MUCH.
> 
> This is exactly what I wondered.
> 
> ...



I don't get why so many people weren't expecting Sakura to show any growth. She's the main heroine. If you're a fiction writer, you just don't let one of your main characters go to waste. This whole time, I always thought that Kishi was holding her back, saving her for an important battle. The problem was, he held her back too long. Didn't demonstrate enough of her abilities in combat. But, Kishi has always been the type to put in huge time gaps between developments.

People always seem to be surprised with Kishi's writing decisions. Personally, I've always found him predictable.


----------



## Unknown (May 30, 2013)

riyuhou said:


> Nope she did not use it yet. But I hope when she do, she will use something different from Tsunade's 2 jutsu using the chakra stored in the seal.
> 
> I mean I will be disappointed in Tsunade's teaching if she made Sakura a clone of herself :
> - Jiraya did not make Naruto a clone of himself but focus on Naruto's own strength (Kyubi - chakra pool)
> ...



-Sasuke mastered the snake summons, oral rebirth, kendo, and cursed seal, all of them Orochimaru's abilities.
-Naruto mastered toad summons, and rasengans, both Jiraiya's powers.

The thing is that they had at least 3 teachers, Sasuke learned from Orochimaru, Itachi and Kakashi. Naruto learned from Jiraiya, Minato, and Bee.
Sakura has only learned things from Tsunade, and maybe Shizune gave her some poison related advices.

You can't see more from Sakura because no one has wanted to teach her aside from Tsunade.


----------



## ch1p (May 30, 2013)

EmperorZeo said:


> This whole time, I always thought that Kishi was holding her back, saving her for an important battle. The problem was, he held her back too long. Didn't demonstrate enough of her abilities in combat. But, Kishi has always been the type to put in huge time gaps between developments.



I agree.

I wonder if Sakura was supposed to have had a fight against Pain in the invasion arc. Tsunade too was supposed to have one and the editors told Kishi to cut it. Kakashi's was lackluster as well, just a couple of chapters. Like Sakura, he was neglected after the first 2-3 arcs and only got relevance once Obito waltzed in. From what we know, considering that the six paths of Pain had very little on panel resistance except for Asura / Deva VS Kakashi fight, Konan too.


----------



## Kronin (May 30, 2013)

I had the same doubt while I was reading the chapter and I have to say that I agree with OP; in particular I think that Amat?rasu’s Son given a good explanation about the working of the seal:



Amat?rasu’s Son said:


> I think you have it completely backwards.
> 
> The Yin seal is a charged battery. If she's always drawing on the chakra then she is actually depleting it for it's actual purpose. Which is to power the Sozo Saisei and the Byakugo. If the battle is tough enough to call for using those two techniques, then you don't want to bleed it off all the time using it to power your other techniques.
> 
> ...



Anyway the seal will be called into action early by Kishimoto, so we will discover soon its purpose (that I think will be related to medical techniques, so not related to the strenght of Sakura).



EmperorZeo said:


> I don't get why so many people weren't expecting Sakura to show any growth. She's the main heroine. If you're a fiction writer, you just don't let one of your main characters go to waste. This whole time, I always thought that Kishi was holding her back, saving her for an important battle. The problem was, he held her back too long. Didn't demonstrate enough of her abilities in combat. But, Kishi has always been the type to put in huge time gaps between developments.
> 
> People always seem to be surprised with Kishi's writing decisions. Personally, I've always found him predictable.



My same thoughts 



ch1p said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wonder if Sakura was supposed to have had a fight against Pain in the invasion arc. Tsunade too was supposed to have one and the editors told Kishi to cut it. Kakashi's was lackluster as well, just a couple of chapters. Like Sakura, he was neglected after the first 2-3 arcs and only got relevance once Obito waltzed in. From what we know, considering that the six paths of Pain had very little on panel resistance except for Asura / Deva VS Kakashi fight, Konan too.



This should be act like a spy about the planning of Kishimoto or at least his knowledge about where to point the plot: in general I don't think that he (and his editors) could allow to a main character (like Tsunade, Kakashi or Sakura) to not shine in the manga. The decision of Kishimoto to cut Tsunade's fight it was very likely done taking in consideration the idea to give her an important fight later in the story (the battle with Madara during the 4th world war), just like Kakashi could be left a little in background considering the main role that he would have had necessarily in the resolution of Tobi's mistery. 

I'm not saying that Kishimoto planned every page by day one (this would be impossible for the limits of an author and the role of the editor in the shonens, in addition to be absolutely a silly mistake for a weekly manga thought to be serialized for 15 years), but the general lines of the plot, overall after that the manga obtained the big fame and so the certainty to survive in the magazine, seems to be effectively planned with years in advance.

Like always, just my 2 cents


----------



## Yuna (May 30, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> If someohow Sakura uses byakugo, she might end up at least as strong as Sennin Mode Naruto and Sasuke before having Itachis eyes implanted...


Nope, because she's still slow. Mediocre speed (3, maybe a 3.5 by now). Unless she can use Chakra to augment her speed, she'll just get dodged time and time again until her Byakugou runs out.

It takes Sakura 3 years to gather enough Chakra for the seal to form. It'll last her maybe 5 minutes if she activates Byakugou. That's not Sage Mode and Mangekyou Sharingan level. Because those modes don't take 3 years of prep.


----------



## son_michael (May 30, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Actually there's plenty of reason to say the super strength is not caused by the seal, namely that Sakura can use the super strength even without the seal.



if you mean her punches before this chapter, then yes it was stated she could do so because of precise chakra control. Or are you referring to another strength feat?



> You can't say that it's a causative when there is a one to one direct example that it is not in fact caused by it.



reword please



> It's more likely that the amount of chakra control required for super strength is required to successfully store the chakra to create the seal, which may be why Shizune who is unable to create the Infuin for Byakugo also does not have super strength, despite being Tsunade's longest serving disciple and a Jonin at that.



Yes that makes sense. the precise chakra control that allows for super punches would in fact be the same way to focus chakra to a single point for the seal. 

Shizune is Tsunade's disciple but she clearly doesn't have the precise control required to become Tsunade's true apprentice.


----------



## dbxkilla (May 30, 2013)

those justu modes dont take 3 years of prep because both naruto and sasuke had them for a long time. Naruto has lived with kurama since he was a baby, and sasuke's sharigan is something that all Uchiha are capabale of obtaining. Now that sakura has already formed the amount of chakra needed to maintain this jutsu it can now sustain itself because its like a second source of chakra. Sakura not only has she used it effectively from what we've seen so far but she has the same or close to strength lvl of tsunade when she released her strength of a hundred jutsu. Which means what lvl of power would she be able to have when she releases her her yin seal. She could actual rival naruto and saskue in skill with the released yin seal.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder how long it took Tsunade to create her seal.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Probably around the same time. I would be kind of disappointed if it took her longer than Sakura.


----------



## Mithos (Jun 1, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ Probably around the same time. I would be kind of disappointed if it took her longer than Sakura.



Why? 

When it comes to chakra control, Sakura has always been top-notch.

And it takes longer to create a new technique for the first time than it does for someone to learn one that already exists.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 1, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Why?
> 
> When it comes to chakra control, Sakura has always been top-notch.
> 
> And it takes longer to create a new technique for the first time than it does for someone to learn one that already exists.



I don't know, something about it just seems wrong. Not even Naruto has mastered his Sage Mode like Jiraiya has, and I wouldn't want him too either. If it does happen, I want to see more time invested in it at the least.


----------



## Pandemics (Jun 1, 2013)

^Naruto surpassed Jiraiya's sage mode as been stated. Jiraiya had an imperfect sage mode. But I agree, it probs took years for both Jiraiya and Tsunade to learn their techniques. Honestly it was a bigger asspull for naruto to get sage technique in a few days than sakura in 3 years.


----------

